# Flattened the flatties



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Got on the beach at 5AM and started walking, working the troughs. Got a nice Speck on my first cast around 25". Started seeing trout shallow and they were turned off. I got one more nice Speck but they were very lethargic. Full moon probably had them shut down so instead of wasting time I switched to flounder. I got two reds and a couple flounder over several casts before really nailing them. Between the three of us, we put 24 Flounder on the sand and left them biting, keeping 19 (thought we had 20 but a miscount). Good action for sure. I'd go again tomorrow but I suppose I'll join the Snapper circus.

Specks were caught on the UnFair Rip N Slash. All of the Flounder and Reds were caught on white paddle tails.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's awesome!!! Didn't realize there were enough left in the surf this time of year to target them.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

That's a complete haul! Thanks for the report. Is this gulf-side or bay-side? I don't normally catch speck's in the surf - but then again, I never catch flounder from the sand either!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! That's some fine eats right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man ! I'll be over there in a week or two. I'm going hide out and follow you around, yes sir I think I'm going to become a Chris V stalker . Lol. Nice flounders !


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like ya'll found a "Bed of Flounders"


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet mother of hauls!!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Where'd you go Chris? :notworthy:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Where'd you go Chris? :notworthy:


I'm no geography major, but I know for a fact I was exactly somewhere south of the Mason/Dixon


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I think I can find it.......thanx


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> I think I can find it.......thanx


Lol. I'm just backpacking the surf along the Ft Morgan Peninsula.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn.... When is dinner?!?!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

MammaMia 

I need to get back out there. The Mother Load awaits.
You put the hammer down my friend, set a new bar for us amateurs; and that's why I fish so often to get on that type of bite and level.
well done CV


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow! just Wow.
When you say backpacking on the beach, do you mean you were spotting these in the surf?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not spotting the flounder, just looking for the right "equation" in the bars, current, etc. there are tons of great spots that get passed up because most think they're too shallow or too rough or....etc.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice report Chris... That's some serious flounder poundin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyknot (May 26, 2015)

Wow! That's a lot of fish to haul in a backpack. I'm down here for reunion so I can't get too far from the family but I am really ready to cover sand looking for fishy spots after reading this. Cord wood sort of day! Congrats.


----------

